# Wicd can't obtain an ip address when connecting

## john.p

Hi guys

I've spent the last few days trying to get my wireless working on my laptop, which I have just installed Gentoo on. I've noticed that there have been quite a few similar problems relating to the the one i'm having. But I just can't seem to get my wireless to work using the solutions for others problems which I have found from these forums. I'm starting to get to the point where i'm altering stuff which I have next to no knowledge about and I'm worried that I'm going to break something  :Sad: 

Anyway, the problem i'm having, is that when I try to connect to my home wireless connection (through wicd), it is unable to obtain an ip address. Though if I plug in directly using Ethernet, it connects fine.

I have no idea where to go from here so any help would be much appreciated  :Smile: 

The wireless card I have in my laptop is:

```
0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
```

Also it always seems that the first thing people ask for is certain config files the outputs of certain commands I will list these her now (I know theres a lot). If you would like any other information then just let me know

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.

```

```
# lspci -n 

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a02 (rev 0c)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2a03 (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 02)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 02)

02:09.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

02:09.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

02:09.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

02:09.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

02:09.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 12)

09:00.0 0200: 11ab:4354 (rev 12)

0b:00.0 0280: 14e4:4312 (rev 01)
```

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wicd" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

```

```

# rc-update show

      NetworkManager |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

            sysklogd |      default                  

                udev | boot                          

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                wicd | boot                          

                 xdm |      default 

```

```

# qlist -ICv dhcpcd

net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.15

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Aug 2010 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -pni"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa amd64 ao apache2 audifile autoipd avahi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dedicated device-mapper dga dri dvd dvdr emacs encode evo examples extras ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gnu-plot gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hal iconv ieee1394 imap ipod ipv6 jack jadetex java javascript jpeg kde kdrive lame latex ldap libgda libnotify lm_sensors matroska matrox mdnsresponder-compat mmx mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner session smp socks5 sox spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs taglib tcl tcpd tidy tiff tk unicode usb vorbis wavpack webkit wifi wmf x264 xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Thanks alot for any help in advance

John

----------

## wilsonsamm

The page at the unofficial gentoo wiki talks about the optional step of disabling net.eth0 but in my experience this is not optional.

Untill this morning I would sometimes get an IP and even if I did I'd be thrown offline as soon as I tried to download anything, but I disabled net.eth0 and now I let wicd handle all the connection stuff by itself. It works a treat.   :Confused: 

----------

## john.p

Hmmm I'd already followed that wiki page with no success, but I'm not sure if net.eth0 is starting ( as it says it can if another process calls up on it ) how would I go about checking that?

Thanks alot for the help

John

----------

## wilsonsamm

You can check the status of this service with:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status
```

----------

## jserink

high there:

I would do this and post results:

1. /etc/init.d/wicd stop

2. ip link (show us the results)

3. ip link set dev wlan0 up (this assumes your wlan interface is wlan0, if its wlan1, put that in the command.

4. iwlist wlan0 scan (show us the results)

5. rfkill list (show us the results)

CHeers,

John

----------

## john.p

wilsonsamm i ran that command and the net.eth0 is stopped, if only it could have bee that simple  :Sad:  again thanks for the help though

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

 * status:  stopped
```

jserink, here are the commands that you told me to try and there outputs, some of the commands weren't recognized (its probably me typing them in wrong) thanks a lot for all the help  :Smile:  its much appreciated

```
/etc/init.d/wicd stop 

localhost Documents # /etc/init.d/wicd stop 

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...  
```

```
ip link

localhost Documents # ip link

-bash: ip: command not found
```

```
ip link set dev wlan0 up

ip link set dev wlan0 up 

-bash: ip: command not found
```

The wireless I am trying to connect to is the one on cell 1

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:B5:B4:DC:20

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-38 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"12AMain21"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000ce19685121

                    Extra: Last beacon: 901ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00093132414D61696E3231

                    IE: Unknown: 010582848B962C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:13:49:AF:E8:39

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"porkchop"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000096a12d3b180

                    Extra: Last beacon: 906ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0008706F726B63686F70

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334E101DFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3403050500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F202010100000364000027A4000041435E0061322F00

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:18:4D:F4:88:FA

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=50/70  Signal level=-60 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"SKY65780"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000033fe0b7d81

                    Extra: Last beacon: 209ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0008534B593635373830

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101050003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010024FF7F

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1F:33:B7:A5:30

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Robertson"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000096cb01b7757

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1183ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0009526F62657274736F6E

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
```

```
rfkill list

rf kill list

-bash: rf: command not found
```

Any suggestions on where to go from here?

Thanks for all the support

John

----------

## john.p

Right just a quick update, I thought I would try and connect to the wireless with a static ip address to see if that would help, but it just times out and says that it could not contact the router.

I know that I can connect to the wireless now through a windows partition that I set up, so I know its not a problem with the router.

Could it be a problem with the drivers I have installed? I'm using the b43-fwcutter driver (i think anyway) is there a way of finding this out?

Cheers

John

----------

## jserink

 *john.p wrote:*   

> wilsonsamm i ran that command and the net.eth0 is stopped, if only it could have bee that simple :( again thanks for the help though
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status
> 
> ...

 

Ok john, great.

The command not found messages mean you don't have iproute2 installed, not to worry however as you iwlist wlan0 scan was successful. This means you HW config anf operation is coirrect.

Startup wicd again like this:

/etc/init.d/wicd start

Ok, now, start the wicd client app from a console logged in as yourself (not as root). If not already running like this:

wicd-client &

Ok, now I think your problem is wicd settings not anything to do with your hW since the scan worked.

There is a page that talks about which apps to use for this and that, set all of these to 'auto'.

Make sure your setting for wireless interface is set to 'wlan0'.

In the last tab, the backend setting should be ext from memory.

Now, open up a separate console and su to root. Do this to watch the wicd log;

tail -f /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

Now from a different console logged in as root, restat wicd:

/etc/init.d/wicd restart

Watch the log messages rolling past.

On the wicd client:

1. Can you scan?

2. Can you see your network?

3. Have you set your network WPA key correctly?

4. Make sure to try without anything connected to your ethernet.

Let us know how you go.

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

 *john.p wrote:*   

> wilsonsamm i ran that command and the net.eth0 is stopped, if only it could have bee that simple :( again thanks for the help though
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status
> 
> ...

 

Ok john, great.

The command not found messages mean you don't have iproute2 installed, not to worry however as you iwlist wlan0 scan was successful. This means you HW config anf operation is coirrect.

Startup wicd again like this:

/etc/init.d/wicd start

Ok, now, start the wicd client app from a console logged in as yourself (not as root). If not already running like this:

wicd-client &

Ok, now I think your problem is wicd settings not anything to do with your hW since the scan worked.

There is a page that talks about which apps to use for this and that, set all of these to 'auto'.

Make sure your setting for wireless interface is set to 'wlan0'.

In the last tab, the backend setting should be ext from memory.

Now, open up a separate console and su to root. Do this to watch the wicd log;

tail -f /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

Now from a different console logged in as root, restat wicd:

/etc/init.d/wicd restart

Watch the log messages rolling past.

On the wicd client:

1. Can you scan?

2. Can you see your network?

3. Have you set your network WPA key correctly?

4. Make sure to try without anything connected to your ethernet.

Let us know how you go.

Cheers,

John

----------

## john.p

Right i've checked all the settings that you've said and they all match, so I don't think its that.

Ok in answer to your questions:

1. Can you scan? Yes

2. Can you see your network? Yes

3. Have you set your network WPA key correctly? I've typed it in 4 or 5 times now using the same source as the one for windows so i'm pretty sure its not that. Its WEP encryption.

4. Make sure to try without anything connected to your ethernet.   I've tried this both with and without and i've tried restarting the whole computer without the ethernet plugged in. I've included the wicd logs for both with the ethernet plugged in and without below.

What may also be of interest is that I have noticed that it doesn't always pass the "validating authentication ..." step when trying to connect to wireless network. It normally does, but maybe 1 in 5 times it comes up with a bad password error now instead of a cannot obtain an ip address error.

Ok the log files are as follows showing a restart of wicd

With the Ethernet cable plugged in

```
2010/08/30 03:11:51 :: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 

2010/08/30 03:11:51 :: 

2010/08/30 03:11:51 :: eth0: checking 192.168.0.2 is available on attached networks 

2010/08/30 03:11:51 :: 

2010/08/30 03:11:57 :: eth0: leased 192.168.0.2 for 86400 seconds 

2010/08/30 03:11:57 :: 

2010/08/30 03:11:57 :: 

2010/08/30 03:11:57 :: DHCP connection successful 

2010/08/30 03:11:57 :: Connecting thread exiting. 

2010/08/30 03:11:57 :: Sending connection attempt result Success 

2010/08/30 03:13:17 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor... 

2010/08/30 03:13:17 :: Removing PID file... 

2010/08/30 03:13:17 :: Shutting down... 

2010/08/30 03:13:17 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(140254962378496,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib64/python2.6/threading.pyo'> ignored 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: --------------------------- 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: wicd initializing... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: --------------------------- 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: wicd is version 1.7.0 552 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting backend to external 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: trying to load backend external 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: successfully loaded backend external 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: trying to load backend external 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: successfully loaded backend external 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlan0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting wireless interface wlan0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting wired interface eth0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting wpa driver wext 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting use global dns to False 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting global dns 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: global dns servers are None None None 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: domain is None 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: search domain is None 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Setting dhcp client to 0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Wireless configuration file found... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Wired configuration file found... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: chmoding configuration files 0600... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: chowning configuration files root:root... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Using wired interface...eth0 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Autoconnecting... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Autoconnecting... 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network 

2010/08/30 03:13:18 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Autoconnecting... 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Autoconnecting... 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Putting interface down 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 ::  Attempting to autoconnect with wired interface... 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Releasing DHCP leases... 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Setting false IP... 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Flushing the routing table... 

2010/08/30 03:13:19 :: Putting interface up... 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: Running DHCP with hostname localhost.localdomain 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: eth0: broadcasting for a lease 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: eth0: offered 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: eth0: checking 192.168.0.2 is available on attached networks 

2010/08/30 03:13:22 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:27 :: eth0: leased 192.168.0.2 for 86400 seconds 

2010/08/30 03:13:27 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:27 :: 

2010/08/30 03:13:27 :: DHCP connection successful 

2010/08/30 03:13:27 :: Connecting thread exiting. 

2010/08/30 03:13:27 :: Sending connection attempt result Success
```

After restart of computer with no Ethernet cable plugged in.

```
2010/08/30 03:25:41 :: wlan0: carrier lost

2010/08/30 03:25:41 :: 

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: canceling connection attempt

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: wlan0: received SIGHUP, releasing lease

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: 

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: 

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: DHCP connection successful

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: exiting connection thread

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: running kill dhcp.

2010/08/30 03:25:42 :: Sending connection attempt result aborted

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Removing PID file...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Shutting down...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(140381399238400,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib64/python2.6/threading.pyo'> ignored

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: ---------------------------

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: wicd initializing...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: ---------------------------

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: wicd is version 1.7.0 552

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting backend to external

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: trying to load backend external

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: successfully loaded backend external

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: trying to load backend external

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: successfully loaded backend external

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlan0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting wired interface eth0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting wpa driver wext

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting use global dns to False

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting global dns

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: global dns servers are None None None

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: domain is None

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: search domain is None

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Wired configuration file found...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Autoconnecting...

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2010/08/30 03:26:18 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: Autoconnecting...

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: Autoconnecting...

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: Autoconnecting...

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2010/08/30 03:26:19 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

```

The only error that I can see is the:

```
Exception KeyError: KeyError(140381399238400,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib64/python2.6/threading.pyo'> ignored

```

But i'm not sure how important that is.

Thankyou once again for the help and putting in the time to help me

Regards

John

----------

## john.p

I think the best course of action will be to try and set up the wireless using wpa supplicant, see if I can get it working with that. Then we'll know if its just wicd or there is a bigger problem with the wireless (or the third option just being me), i'll see how I get on and then report back.

Cheers

John

----------

## cach0rr0

second that. 

First things first, try running wpa_supplicant from the command-line, make sure you can both associate with the AP, and authenticate with the AP

if so, your kernel/firmware is fine

if not, we may need to reexamine your kernel setup. It's distinctly possible you've built in things for b43, but omitted the requisite encryption bits and bobs 

I remember the encryption bits being especially annoying to find/include in menuconfig, as you have to select a seemingly unrelated option in order for them to even appear (though, that may be a recollection from having to deal with broadcom-sta)

----------

## john.p

right when you said about the encryption I thought, i'd have a quick look in my kernel config to see if i'd missed anything obvious and I don't think I have (might be wrong though) when i get a bit more time later i'll list my kernel config for these.

I did try using the broadcom-sta driver which i successfully setup, but when i use it with wicd, it is unable to authenticate, saying that it is a bad password (which it isn't from the number of times i've typed it in!!!). Does this sound like an issue with the encryption to you? or something else.

I'm going to try wpa_supplicant from the command line when i get back in an hour or two, but i don't know how successful i'll be as I've already haad a look at it and I found it very confusing (i find networking bad enough, thats why I wanted to use wicd which is meant to do the hard bit for you lol :p)

Anyway thanks alot for the help, and i'll report back in a bit

John

----------

## john.p

I've just taken the WEP key off the network i'm trying to use so its no longer encrypted, and now it just says that it unable to obtain an ip address  :Sad:  so we know its not (or not just) a problem with dealing with WEP

----------

## jserink

 *john.p wrote:*   

> I've just taken the WEP key off the network i'm trying to use so its no longer encrypted, and now it just says that it unable to obtain an ip address :( so we know its not (or not just) a problem with dealing with WEP

 

try re-emerging dhcpcd and see how you go.

Cheers,

John

----------

